# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Τηλεόραση Samsung] ΒΝ44-00260C

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Παιδια το παραπανω τροφοδοτικο - ινβερτερ μου καιει 2 μοσ φετ τα οποια αντικατεστησα μαζι με την ασφαλεια αλλα μετα τα ξαναεκαψε και θελω να ακουσω...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

